# On His Daddy's Yacht....



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

....well inflatable kayak then !!

And what a proud l'il boy he's turned into at 8 months.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Beautiful, and in his element.
How did he settle his first time in the kayak? (we are planning on introducing our dog to our inflatable this summer).


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

He wasn't too bad, but I introduced him to it in the garden while checking it over before we tried it on the water.

I left the front seat out and enticed him with a couple of treats, getting him used to the rocking motion on the lawn.

On the water, he dived out twice in the middle of the lake, the first time swimming straight back and getting hauled aboard, but the second time he struck out for shore, which was a long way off.

I had to paddle after him and head him off, but because he wasn't so willing to get out of the water, he slipped his collar this time.

I ended up getting him a DOXLOCK sled harness, which gives him loads of forward room to swim freely, but crucially has a handle on the top of it, which helps getting him out of the water.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Blizzard great pics

Just bought an inflatable kayak
Not sure I have the courage to take both our two labs at once

"brain dead" 
and "brain deader"

Will let you know how we get on

Kev


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We've bought a doggy life jacket for our girl, just in case she decides to make a swim for it!


----------

